# Cinnamon Leaf EO



## fox (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a quick question: is cinnamon leaf EO safe to use in products like soap? Just read about its potential irritant effects ad wondered if it's ok to use in dilution? I knew it should not be used neat on skin.

Made some cinnamon and ginger soap a few days ago and am worried it'll go to waste if it is irritating to skin. Used about 1% strength cinnamon oil in my soap because it is quite strong smelling.

Anyone soaped with it?

No warnings on the EO chart in this forum

Thanks for any help


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure where the EO chart is located in the forum but every time someone mentions using cinnamon EO the warning comes up.  The possibility of it irritating skin will probably differ form person to person.  I have used up to .5oz ppo in soap with neither myself nor any of my guinea pigs being bothered by it, haven't even noticed a warm sensation.  Others may have a different story.  I would let everyone who is going to use it know that it could be an irritant especially to fair or sensitive skin and let them decide for themselves.  Trying it on hands first before more delicate tissues would be a good idea and then ask everyone for feedback so you can determine whether or not it is worth your making more.  My first batch got snatched up and I had to make another.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Its such a shame this oil is an irritant cause its devine.
I 2nd what PP said u just need to tell people u give it too.
Myself I have no trouble with the stuff. Somewhere here on the forum it got discussed the other day & same thing I said there.... I adore a cinnamon/spicy soap full of rough scrubby stuff. They're the most  amazing soaps.


----------



## fox (Oct 26, 2010)

OK, thanks, will do.

Ill try it on my hands then, when I can summon up the courage, try in the bath. Won't be pleaseant if it causes 'irritation' in certain regions but there's only one way to find out.

I nearly ate some of it the other day it smells so nice, all cut up into cake slice pieces!


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: You're playing a better game*



			
				inerxxl said:
			
		

> You're playing a better game
> 
> Wilson's custom dynamic fitting system allows you to choose custom Killer Whale discount golf clubs that can match your particular swing. When your clubs can actually enhance your natural swing, you're playing a better game. ishiner



uh oh! we have spammers on board....


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 7, 2010)

fox said:
			
		

> OK, thanks, will do.
> 
> Ill try it on my hands then, when I can summon up the courage, try in the bath. Won't be pleaseant if it causes 'irritation' in certain regions but there's only one way to find out.
> 
> I nearly ate some of it the other day it smells so nice, all cut up into cake slice pieces!



Perhaps you should try a shower before a bath? (and select areas carefully...) :roll:


----------

